# Wooden U-joint model



## DaleMaley (Mar 16, 2012)

I have made a lot of hand-operated wood models, and I ran out of ideas for new models to make. I found the book Building Wooden Machines by Bridgewater & Bridgewater. It has a neat pattern for a u-joint model, where you can vary the angle while you operate it.

To add some color to the model, I used padauk for the 3 stanchions, yellow heartwood for the U-joints, and purple heartwood for the crank. I also dyed the pegs and caps of the u-joint. The base is maple.

My daughter helped me make a YouTube video of the model in operation.

If you want to read more about my trials and tribulations of building this model, see my web site.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me what you guys can do with wood.....
The old shipyard bar north of here has huge wooden gears hanging on the wall that were built to make castings in the war ships.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great thing to do with your extra wood.


----------

